# The guy who designed the new MINI



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

http://www.cardesignnews.com/news/2001/010417mini-munichstudio/


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Is this the person who originally penned it under Rover, or whoever took over after BMW got their hands on the project (or is it one in the same)?

I recall reading in the UK press that BMW basically redid the majority of it (and pretty much all of the mechanicals/assembly/etc.) after taking it over.


----------

